
Show HN: Pandora-like Job Finder - lefnire
https://jobpigapp.com
======
lefnire
I created Jobpig as a Pandora-like (thumb up/down) to filter jobs based on
preferences, increasingly personalized over usage. It works more like Pandora
than other learning boards; where jobs match users via hard-coded features (a
la Music Genome Project) rather than collaborative filtering. These features
include: location, commitment (eg full-time), company, source (eg
stackoverflow), skills (eg python), and remote.

Eg I personally seek React, Python, Postgres, Remote, Part-time, Contract.
That's combo's a tough ask on most boards; but Jobpig finds the closest match
to my criteria, and it's working quite well for me. It scrapes these boards[1]
(discuss[2]), and employers can post custom jobs. It's open source[3]. Any
feedback would be greatly appreciated!

[1]
[https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig/tree/master/server/lib/ada...](https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig/tree/master/server/lib/adaptors)

[2]
[https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig/issues/5](https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig/issues/5)

[3] [https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig](https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig)

------
fprotthetarball
Neat idea. I am getting a ton of jobs that aren't matched location-wise,
though. I started with "City, State" and one language as seed tags and hoped
it would limit itself to jobs near me.

~~~
lefnire
GTK. Yeah, I think the way location is handled has something to do with this
([https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig/issues/1](https://github.com/lefnire/jobpig/issues/1)).
I'll investigate in coming days, thanks for pointing out

